# Gibson LP Studio 2015 at Edmonton Highland L&M for $650



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

__





Gear Hunter


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com





I think it is GREAT deal, 57+ and Classic pickups, hardshell case, probably robot tuners 

hope somebody will get it and enjoy it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Oh damn


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Those star trek cases are worth 3 bills easy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn! You almost had me until I saw it was a 2015. 🤢

I have to go shower now.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> Damn! You almost had me until I saw it was a 2015. 🤢
> 
> I have to go shower now.


Yep, just saw the headstock. Blech!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

brokentoes said:


> Those star trek cases are worth 3 bills easy.


I believe "Spock Coffin" is the official Gibson terminology

A trained monkey with a silver sharpie and a bottle of Jack Daniels is responsible for the headstock logo. Shame because I like the 2015 LP specs otherwise.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A trained monkey with a tremclad rattle can and a bottle of Jack Daniels could easily spray paint the damn headstock black ..lol


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Those have the weirdly wide nut. The stupid thing is though, they kept the string spacing on the nut like a regular 1 11/16ths nut. Look at how much room there is between the E strings and edge of the neck. 
These are good guitars for those that like a wide neck. You can have a custom nut made that respects the width of the neck. I've done it and the guitar felt "normal" afterwards.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

zztomato said:


> Those have the weirdly wide nut. The stupid thing is though, they kept the string spacing on the nut like a regular 1 11/16ths nut. Look at how much room there is between the E strings and edge of the neck.
> These are good guitars for those that like a wide neck. You can have a custom nut made that respects the width of the neck. I've done it and the guitar felt "normal" afterwards.


I have a 2016 - nut is 1.745" as opposed to 1.795" on the 2015. Never noticed the string spacing but I do prefer the extra width.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

not much of a looker, and couldn’t have taken more unflattering pics, but a great deal for a budget conscious teenager, for example. or if you gig in dangerous neighbourhoods lol


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Diablo said:


> not much of a looker, and couldn’t have taken more unflattering pics, but a great deal for a budget conscious teenager, for example. or if you gig in dangerous neighbourhoods lol


I had to check to see if you were in Edmonton, because given the neighborhood this store is in...LOL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

lol...i tend to forget that edmonton has some pretty sketchy areas


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

That guitar is not available anymore.
Tried to put it on hold over the phone.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i wondered why it was taking them so long to get me a shipping quote


----------

